# Pakistan Football News & Discussions - August 2022 .



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542805138397700098












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563481533259780104



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563809992691548162







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1288146175327175










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557387376913256455





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557744945926062085

@waz @LeGenD and others Sir kindly make this thread sticky as we have no dedicated Thread regarding Pakistan Football . Thanks .


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564145185289867264



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564322838852653056






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752719302676623


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568282083327414275

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568095334865473536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568599110294413312




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=465086298672253


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569616083027378178


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569634601944875009


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569656777498574848


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569721154629439488


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570416252291776512




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=443456404482826


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571149017480065026


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574376031934365696


----------



## Hexlor

*Some of the footballers PFF is trying to recruit for the national team:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575096288432967682
Getting half these guys would do wonders for Pakistani football.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576899119297097728


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577676241322270721





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1123603985028992


----------



## Hexlor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580569304218578945


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581211245125857281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583098458646654976


----------



## Hephaestus

You guys were suspended? For what?


----------



## Abid123

Hexlor said:


> Getting half these guys would do wonders for Pakistani football.


I hope we could get Etzaz Hussain, Ole Sæter, Adil Nabi, Easah Suliman and Harun Hamid. Would really improve the Pakistani Squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Please build football team entirely on balochis they are best in football heads down


----------



## Hexlor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587774467702497281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588471192285024256


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585696064660701202


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585588117523890183


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588213434407165952









Pakistan Football Federation on Instagram: "Huge opportunity for all our aspiring futsal coaches! 💥 The Pakistan Football Federation is delighted to announce that we will be conducting AFC Futsal Level 1 Coaching Course in Lahore 🤩 Course will be h


Pakistan Football Federation shared a post on Instagram: "Huge opportunity for all our aspiring futsal coaches! 💥 The Pakistan Football Federation is delighted to announce that we will be conducting AFC Futsal Level 1 Coaching Course in Lahore 🤩 Course will be held from 18th to 30th November...




www.instagram.com














Pakistan Football Federation on Instagram: "AFC U-20 WOMEN’S ASIAN CUP QUALIFIERS!💥 Team Pakistan is drawn in Group G where they will come up against Myanmar, Malaysia and Cambodia 🇵🇰⚽️ The tournament is due to start from the 4th Of March in Cambod


Pakistan Football Federation shared a post on Instagram: "AFC U-20 WOMEN’S ASIAN CUP QUALIFIERS!💥 Team Pakistan is drawn in Group G where they will come up against Myanmar, Malaysia and Cambodia 🇵🇰⚽️ The tournament is due to start from the 4th Of March in Cambodia! 🤩 #PakistanFootball...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594675675629326336


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594353559063109632



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593635503613612034



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593180995880378368



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592915638259179520



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592472027956674562


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Hephaestus said:


> You guys were suspended? For what?





Abid123 said:


> I hope we could get Etzaz Hussain, Ole Sæter, Adil Nabi, Easah Suliman and Harun Hamid. Would really improve the Pakistani Squad.





Super Falcon said:


> Please build football team entirely on balochis they are best in football heads down





Hexlor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587774467702497281












Pakistan Football Federation on Instagram: "We are back on Instagram. Stay tuned on the feed for the latest news and updates! #pakistanfootball #dilsayfootball"


Pakistan Football Federation shared a post on Instagram: "We are back on Instagram. Stay tuned on the feed for the latest news and updates! #pakistanfootball #dilsayfootball". Follow their account to see 718 posts.




www.instagram.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585696064660701202


----------



## Hexlor

Pakistan to Play 4-Nation Women’s Football Tournament in Saudi Arabia​Pakistan women’s national football team is set to take part in a four-nation tournament in Saudi Arabia next month. According to details, Saudi Arabia has invited Pakistan along with Mauritius and Comoros to take part in the tournament in the country in January.

The Pakistan Football Federation (PFF) also confirmed the invitation to the competition. The tournament is scheduled to be played from 11-19 January as all the countries look to provide opportunities for their women’s teams to play regular football.

This comes as huge news for the Pakistan football team as they recently made their return to international football after a gap of 8 years. Pakistan participated in this year’s SAFF Championships after FIFA lifted its ban on the country.

Pakistan women’s national team showcased glimpses of their class in the tournament as they defeated Maldives 7-0, while they lost against India and Bangladesh. Prior to the competition, the national team last played international football in 2015.

Pakistan women’s return to the international arena kickstarted football activities in the country as the men’s national team followed suit. They played their first match in international football after over three years as they faced Nepal in a friendly last month.

https://propakistani.pk/2022/12/02/...n-womens-football-tournament-in-saudi-arabia/



Hexlor said:


> Pakistan to Play 4-Nation Women’s Football Tournament in Saudi Arabia​Pakistan women’s national football team is set to take part in a four-nation tournament in Saudi Arabia next month. According to details, Saudi Arabia has invited Pakistan along with Mauritius and Comoros to take part in the tournament in the country in January.
> 
> The Pakistan Football Federation (PFF) also confirmed the invitation to the competition. The tournament is scheduled to be played from 11-19 January as all the countries look to provide opportunities for their women’s teams to play regular football.
> 
> This comes as huge news for the Pakistan football team as they recently made their return to international football after a gap of 8 years. Pakistan participated in this year’s SAFF Championships after FIFA lifted its ban on the country.
> 
> Pakistan women’s national team showcased glimpses of their class in the tournament as they defeated Maldives 7-0, while they lost against India and Bangladesh. Prior to the competition, the national team last played international football in 2015.
> 
> Pakistan women’s return to the international arena kickstarted football activities in the country as the men’s national team followed suit. They played their first match in international football after over three years as they faced Nepal in a friendly last month.
> 
> https://propakistani.pk/2022/12/02/...n-womens-football-tournament-in-saudi-arabia/


Pakistan's women's team did pretty well in the recently concluded SAFF Championship considering that it was the first time they played in 8 years and that they only had a couple of weeks to prepare. They deff have potential.

PFF will try to get some more overseas Pakistanis on the team to improve its quality.

For those wondering, *Pakistan's men's team will probably play in March.*


----------



## Hexlor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599058696989859840


----------



## Hexlor

Hexlor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599058696989859840


Saudi isn't ranked(I believe this is their first International match), Pakistan is ranked 160, Comoros is ranked 182, and Mauritius is ranked 187.

Pakistan should win all the matches with relative ease but it's good that the women's team gets to stay active. Saudi is the dark horse in this tournament. They might surprise us.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598686409396731904


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598283038898913280


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597621673754513409


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596089896896466945


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595327104933150720









Pakistan Football Federation on Instagram: "Pakistan Women’s Football Team is all set to feature in the Four-Nation Cup in Dammam, Saudi Arabia, commencing from 11 January to 19th of January, 2023 ⚽️💥 The four teams include hosts Saudi Arabia, Pakis


Pakistan Football Federation shared a post on Instagram: "Pakistan Women’s Football Team is all set to feature in the Four-Nation Cup in Dammam, Saudi Arabia, commencing from 11 January to 19th of January, 2023 ⚽️💥 The four teams include hosts Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Comoros and Mauritius 🏆...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Abid123

I hope we can see Pakistan at the world cup one day. I know that day is far away but we have to start somewhere.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600082055735697408









Pakistan Football Federation on Instagram: "Presenting our 34 member squad for the Women’s National Team Camp which starts from the 8th of December in Lahore! ⚽️💥 We will be shortlisting the final 25 member squad for the Saudi Tour later this month!


Pakistan Football Federation shared a post on Instagram: "Presenting our 34 member squad for the Women’s National Team Camp which starts from the 8th of December in Lahore! ⚽️💥 We will be shortlisting the final 25 member squad for the Saudi Tour later this month!⏳ Congratulations to everyone...




www.instagram.com















Pakistan Football Federation on Instagram: "A PERFORMANCE TO BE PROUD OF! 🤩 Mamoon Musa Khan put in a man of the match performance in defense against Nepal and that too on his senior National Team debut. Super excited to see what the future holds fo


Pakistan Football Federation shared a post on Instagram: "A PERFORMANCE TO BE PROUD OF! 🤩 Mamoon Musa Khan put in a man of the match performance in defense against Nepal and that too on his senior National Team debut. Super excited to see what the future holds for our star defender! 💥⚽...




www.instagram.com


----------



## jupiter2007

It should be promoted in FATA, KPK, Balochistan and northern areas. 

Regional Head quarters should be created to promote the sports.



Abid123 said:


> I hope we can see Pakistan at the world cup one day. I know that day is far away but we have to start somewhere.



This will be after the settlement starts in Mars.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601173346057871360


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601935054418153473



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603776975918665728



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605809877913313280



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607042507933913088



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608033156782850049


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexlor

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608033156782850049
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Pakistan should win all the matches comfortably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

